# specs on box 4 an 18 solo x



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

no longer then 43" post up some ideas or something has to have like a 4" port


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 5 2007, 10:40 PM~8243567
> *no longer then 43" post up some ideas or something has to have like a 4" port
> *


Why a 4" port? You're not going to have nearly enough port area.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 5 2007, 10:26 PM~8244473
> *Why a 4" port? You're not going to have nearly enough port area.
> *


i seen a guy on youtube.com with 1 18 and that box was bad ass here is the link i want the specs but he will not e-mail me back 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bttl-E1tkHg


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

one big ass box, have fun.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 7 2007, 02:28 AM~8252532
> *i seen a guy on youtube.com with 1 18 and that box was bad ass here is the link i want the specs but he will not e-mail me back
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Bttl-E1tkHg
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=0BG7joMFuUg&mode=related&search= :0


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jul 7 2007, 11:12 AM~8253654
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=0BG7joMFuUg&mode=related&search= :0
> *


thats why you usually see systems like that in a pos van, it won't stay nice for long.

as for the first vid look at the size of the box, thats for a 12" sub. your going to need a box at least double that size. it will probably have to be built into the car. your not going to be able to build a box and throw it in the trunk.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well what is the size i can make the box with a big port that will fit right into my trunk???? my buddy is going to build it for $80 evertthing donw and i buy materials


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 7 2007, 01:18 PM~8254696
> *well what is the size i can make the box with a big port  that will fit right into my trunk???? my buddy is going to build it for $80 evertthing donw and i buy materials
> *


I'm not sure you'll be able to fit that box in through the trunk opening....doesn't the solo x require a min. of like 5cu' box ported?...not including port/bracing displacement.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 7 2007, 03:18 PM~8254696
> *well what is the size i can make the box with a big port  that will fit right into my trunk???? my buddy is going to build it for $80 evertthing donw and i buy materials
> *


probably not going to happen.  the box will need to be huge! :0 don't know if you've though about amps, alts, batteries, wiring, and on and on.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

here's a kicker solo x on 230 volts...

http://youtube.com/watch?v=_dbDEasMgN8&mode=related&search=


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

I have dropped my plans twice on the solo x idea! the box and wiring was gonna be almost 3k! :0 From what everyone was telling me I said fuck it! I had bought 2 solo x 18's and 4 2500.1 amps. After finding out what all was involved I said fuck it and sold them to my buddy!


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2007, 05:10 PM~8254972
> *I'm not sure you'll be able to fit that box in through the trunk opening....doesn't the solo x require a min. of like 5cu' box ported?...not including port/bracing displacement.
> *


I have a 6.2 cube box (not including sub, port, and brace displacement) in the same car... and I still have my spare tire, 3 amps on an amp rack, and space.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

do you think i should just trade it for 4 12 kicker comps cvr????


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 7 2007, 03:37 PM~8255304
> *I have a 6.2 cube box (not including sub, port, and brace displacement) in the same car... and I still have my spare tire, 3 amps on an amp rack, and space.
> *


damn, there you go....it fits!

:biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 7 2007, 03:47 PM~8255333
> *do you think i should just trade it for 4 12 kicker comps cvr????
> *


48" surface area vs. 18"......hmmmmm. I wouldn't....just build a mean box for that X.....thats if you have the power to use that X


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

I'd keep the solo x. I couldn't find a 2006 manual, only a 2003 and 2007 manual. Only the 2003 manual link worked for me...

Tuner : 5 cu.ft. Port: 60sq.in. x 14.5”
Fb= 35Hz, Pmax= 5000W
( with 25hZ subsonic filter)

SUV: 10 cu.ft. Port: 150 sq.in. x 21”
Fb= 35Hz, Pmax=4500W
( with 25hZ subsonic filter)

SPL: 10 cu.ft. Port: 300sq.in. x 9”
Fb= 56Hz, Pmax= 10000
(Above tuning freq. only)


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 7 2007, 03:56 PM~8255359
> *I'd keep the solo x. I couldn't find a 2006 manual, only a 2003 and 2007 manual. Only the 2003 manual link worked for me...
> 
> Tuner : 5 cu.ft. Port: 60sq.in. x 14.5”
> ...


just like I thought...5cu'


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2007, 06:57 PM~8255361
> *just like I thought...5cu'
> *


Let's go bigger :0... but yeah realistically he probably couldn't build a box bigger than 5 cubes without some strange angles and such.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

yea! fuck it....take the rear seat out, cut the rear seat enforcement and make a box that goes from the interior into the trunk....ported!

:0


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 7 2007, 07:02 PM~8255375
> *yea! fuck it....take the rear seat out, cut the rear seat enforcement and make a box that goes from the interior into the trunk....ported!
> 
> :0
> *


The gas tank is in the way... you'd have to do some crazy angles.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 7 2007, 04:04 PM~8255382
> *The gas tank is in the way... you'd have to do some crazy angles.
> *


or some serious fiberglassin!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 96mercury (Mar 26, 2007)

i just built a box for my marquis for 2 xxx 15 and that shit wont even fit in my truck i have it on the back seat it sits at 4.5 cu each sub but when it hit it tears everything up


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96mercury_@Jul 7 2007, 05:09 PM~8255403
> *i just built a box for my marquis for 2 xxx 15 and that shit wont even fit in my truck i have it on the back seat it sits at 4.5 cu each sub but when it hit it tears everything up
> *


POST UP PICS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 7 2007, 04:10 PM~8255408
> *POST UP PICS HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Okay I did a quick sketch on paint of what whitepapi wanted the box to look like...










How would you guys brace it? Just 2 sheets of MDF thick?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 7 2007, 07:03 PM~8255668
> *Okay I did a quick sketch on paint of what whitepapi wanted the box to look like...
> 
> 
> ...



i'm thinking the port would hit the basket of the sub like that.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 7 2007, 11:58 PM~8256856
> *i'm thinking the port would hit the basket of the sub like that.
> *


Well I mean none of that is to scale... and the port could be farther towards the bottom if need be.


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jul 7 2007, 04:04 PM~8255382
> *The gas tank is in the way... you'd have to do some crazy angles.
> *


fuel cell time :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jul 8 2007, 01:21 AM~8257564
> *fuel cell time :biggrin:
> *



and where would you put it?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

it can be done but probably not with a drop in box. it will have to be partialy or totally made inside the car. its also going to need some serious bracing too. that sub with proper power will tear a box apart. you could build a sealed box eaisy but those sound best in a large ported box with a huge port. just pay to have a box done inside the car, it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## 96mercury (Mar 26, 2007)

im going to do some fine tuning today and ill take pics and post it up


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT i need some specs on a box the smallest i can make it to just drop it in my car??? longest i can have it is like 43" tallest likes 36" and deepest like 23"


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 8 2007, 01:07 PM~8258917
> *TTT i need some specs on a box the smallest i can make it to just drop it in my car??? longest i can have it is like 43"  tallest likes 36" and deepest like 23"
> *



...No way you can fit a box 36" tall in that trunk. I doubt a 43" wide box would fit unless it sat on those side shelves too. My box is 43" wide and it sits on a false floor. I built a box 17" tall a while ago that sat on my false floor... about 8" above the real floor... and the trunk lid wouldn't close.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 8 2007, 12:07 PM~8258917
> *TTT i need some specs on a box the smallest i can make it to just drop it in my car??? longest i can have it is like 43"  tallest likes 36" and deepest like 23"
> *



i think you answered your own question, didn't you?

and i agree with themerc, your not going to fit a 36" tall box in your trunk. if your that serious about using that sub just build a wall.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

so should i just get rid of it for 4 12 kicker comp cvrs???


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 8 2007, 03:11 PM~8259513
> *so should i just get rid of it for 4 12 kicker comp cvrs???
> *


You'd need even more airspace for four cvr12's. They need 2.25 cubes each ported.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well i need some specs on the 18 just enough box for the 18 with a nice port on the side or the front.
it can happen i know it can and i want my box to sit down in the trunk


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

What kind of power are you gonna throw at that beast! hope you have a plan! Alternater,wiring,battery/batteries,box etc. Like I said after I found out what I was gonna have to do, I did away with mine.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 8 2007, 04:22 PM~8259902
> *What kind of power are you gonna throw at that beast! hope you have a plan! Alternater,wiring,battery/batteries,box etc. Like I said after I found out what I was gonna have to do, I did away with mine.
> *


I believe he already has a second battery and his alternator is 130 amps.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96mercury+Jul 7 2007, 06:09 PM~8255403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


130amp alt and 2 batts wont cut it if he is planning on giving that sub its rms power


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

if you dont care about your rear seat area just wall it. Other wise its gonna be rough in that trunk. Whats your max useable space in your trunk? Trunk opening measurements?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 8 2007, 04:39 PM~8260496
> *if you dont care about your rear seat area just wall it. Other wise its gonna be rough in that trunk. Whats your max useable space in your trunk? Trunk opening measurements?
> *


40" long 24" tall and 24" deep


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

You will need at least a 200 amp alternator minimum!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 8 2007, 08:34 PM~8261826
> *You will need at least a 200 amp alternator minimum!
> *


well when it goes bad i will change it i just ordered a new 2.0 caps and 4 new digital battery terminals


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

will take pics of subwoofer and amp tommorrow getting box built wensday night or thursday so yeah


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Oh boy! Good luck!


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u300/mi...901829_3300.jpg






































Beat you to it lol


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

be sure you have enough power, you don't want to fry your equipment. that cap and battery termimals arn't going to do shit for that setup.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 9 2007, 10:54 AM~8265689
> *be sure you have enough power, you don't want to fry your equipment.  that cap and battery termimals arn't going to do shit for that setup.
> *


 You are going to need at least 5,000 clean rms watts, a big ass box, lots of 0 or 1 gauge wiring, at least a 200 amp alternator, a extra battery or two.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

What model amp is that?


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 9 2007, 12:03 PM~8265758
> *You are going to need at least 5,000 clean rms watts, a big ass box, lots of 0 or 1 gauge wiring, at least a 200 amp alternator, a extra battery or two.
> *



yea i know all that good stuff, but does he? :biggrin: 

i'm going to predict a clipped amp and a burnt voice coil.


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Lets put money on this upcoming disaster! :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

box will be built by thursday or friday paying $300 to build box and to wire my amp and cap and shit all up


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

Let us know how it blows! oops I mean how it goes! :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 9 2007, 03:13 PM~8267687
> *Let us know how it blows! oops I mean how it goes! :biggrin:
> *


why do you say it is gunna blow why you hatein???? b/c you sold your shit ?


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

No just saying everyone has told you what you needed but you are going the opposite way???? You ask for advice but you are not taking any???


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Jul 9 2007, 05:07 PM~8268553
> *No just saying everyone has told you what you needed but you are going the opposite way???? You ask for advice but you are not taking any???
> *


you tell me what is the advice????? i am getting a box built for the sub ok the guy that is doing it called kicker and got the specs and he is gunna built it thursday or friday ok????


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 8 2007, 04:00 PM~8260338
> *would have gotten nice performance out of a box 3-4^ft net.... you can put them in the trunk just fine
> you want the sub and port on the same plane, that style box you drew works in suv's and hatchbacks not trunk cars
> 4 sealed can be done with ease 4 ported would get a lil tricky but MIGHT be doable in the trunk
> ...


fopr right now i am doing the box and then i will upgrade my alternator i am already useing 0ga wire all the back to the second battery and then 0ga comeing off the batt to the amp


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

the amp is ma audio 5082hx 4000watt rms at 2ohms briged and the sub is 2ohm


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i think it is 2ohm correct me miquel if i am wrong


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

i could run that sub at half the gain power with a battery starter, for my car. its loud and my box was getto it was my trunk so that was more than enough for me i made a sealed box for my whole trunk and it thumped hard, shit.

by the way i have a honda with that small half battery, and it was a 100 amp car starter to test it. sounded loud as hell.

that amp is 4000 rms at 1 ohm its at ampguts.com. model 5287 or somethng like that

just dont have the cash for an alernator, now i have one kicker 12 thats it i dont need bass


whitepapi go to caraudio.com and youll learn more about this setup. or realofexcursion.com their hardcore audio guys


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by miguel6632_@Jul 9 2007, 05:23 PM~8268669
> *i could run that sub at half the gain power with a battery starter, for my car. its loud and my box was getto it was my trunk so that was more than enough  for me i made a sealed box for my whole trunk and it thumped hard, shit.
> 
> by the way i have a honda with that small half battery, and it was a 100 amp car starter  to test it. sounded loud as hell.
> ...


what did you do sell one of the subs???


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

4000 rms at 1 ohm bridged amp , that sub its dual 2 ohm when bridge it , it will give you 1 ohm


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

didnt sell it but put it away i dont need bass im out just a little good thump, im taking to you right now on msn lol weird.

you got the ohm thing


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that amp doesnt do 4kw


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2007, 06:32 PM~8269187
> *that amp doesnt do 4kw
> *


well mr.gates tell me how much it will do RMS


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 9 2007, 07:44 PM~8269256
> *well mr.gates tell me how much it will do RMS
> *


gates? wtf are you talking about


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

that pos does about 1800w on a 17v system


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

think what you want


ok quit hatting cuz it better of what you have. lo
http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/MA_5082HX/

and http://arawndark.netfirms.com/


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by miguel6632_@Jul 9 2007, 08:13 PM~8269436
> *think what you want
> ok quit hatting cuz it better of what you have. lo
> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/MA_5082HX/
> ...


n00b you really dont have a clue what you are talking about.....
Im making statements based off of real world experience not some bullshit ass pictures on a website. and fyi I have amps that audiophiles would sell their first born to have.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2007, 07:05 PM~8269387
> *that pos does about 1800w on a 17v system
> *


hey homie if you want to keep hateing you need to go to someone elses page and do it :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 9 2007, 08:21 PM~8269485
> *hey homie if you want to keep hateing you need to go to someone elses page and do it :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :loco:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


***** get half a fucking clue alright, Im just letting you know that amp is a piece of shit. It doesnt do anywhere near the power its rated to do not to mention it clips when bridged below 8ohms and its sn ratio rivals the phd2. if you want to use an overpriced paperweight and think you are doing something big more power to you. Just dont get butthurt when someone whoops up on your shit with smaller subs and "less" power :biggrin: 


chumps like you always claim someone is hating when they say something you dont want to hear..... fuckin rookies


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2007, 07:29 PM~8269536
> ****** get half a fucking clue alright, Im just letting you know that amp is a piece of shit. It doesnt do anywhere near the power its rated to do not to mention it clips when bridged below 8ohms and its sn ratio rivals the phd2.  if you want to use an overpriced paperweight and think you are doing something big more power to you. Just dont get butthurt when someone whoops up on your shit with smaller subs and "less" power :biggrin:
> chumps like you always claim someone is hating when they say something you dont want to hear..... fuckin rookies
> *


u funny homie where is all this shit you say you have like them solox 's never happend i guess b/c you never would p[ost pics post up what you got right now you probally got some 2 10 road gear with a 100 watt power acoustik amp lol post up some pics ******


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 9 2007, 08:49 PM~8269703
> *u funny homie where is all this shit you say you have like them solox 's never happend i guess b/c you never would p[ost pics post up what you got right now you probally got some 2 10 road gear with a 100 watt power acoustik amp lol  post up some pics ******
> *


Ive never claimed to own a solo x... the cones are too brittle for extreme use :0 
and you are really digging your hole deeper and deeper.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2007, 07:50 PM~8269726
> *Ive never claimed to own a solo x... the cones are too brittle for extreme use  :0
> and you are really digging your hole deeper and deeper.
> *


deeper and deeper lol what u going do???????
not a god damn thing homie :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 9 2007, 08:55 PM~8269786
> *deeper and deeper lol what u going do???????
> not a god damn thing homie  :biggrin:
> *











Digital Designs 9510f's








Orion 275g4
















Modified RE Audio SX15s








4 Modified MTX 1501d 1 MTX 1004








Digital Designs 9515f's








RF Power Hx2 12s (last real subs RF made aside from TRF's)
























RE Audio XXX (new models)








Crossfire vr2000d

fucking idiot....


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2007, 08:07 PM~8269880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i bnet none of that shit is yours


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 9 2007, 07:07 PM~8269880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

bassowned.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 10 2007, 05:30 AM~8272896
> *i bnet none of that shit is yours
> *


how much money you want to lay on the line bitch... I accept paypal only


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 03:40 PM~8276977
> *how much money you want to lay on the line bitch... I accept paypal only
> *


lol fuck u stay off my post homie


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

bitch get off my forum


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 03:43 PM~8277395
> *bitch get off my forum
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT  :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

whitepappi u expect to run that amp of stock alt and stock battery :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

whats the status? 

ever think about going for this guy:

http://www.techronics.com/index.cfm?fuseac...Product_ID=3947

I bet it'll put out damn close to 5000 watts!!

but to get juice you have to supply the juice...get my drift?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 10 2007, 09:03 PM~8278684
> *whats the status?
> 
> ever think about going for this guy:
> ...


thas a mansized amp there, the solo would be hurtin


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 07:16 PM~8278808
> *thas a mansized amp there, the solo would be hurtin
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 07:16 PM~8278808
> *thas a mansized amp there, the solo would be hurtin
> *


hey the solo X says it can handle 5000 watts RMS, I think he should put it up against RFs 4000 watts for a challenge... :biggrin:


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 10 2007, 07:03 PM~8278684
> *whats the status?
> 
> ever think about going for this guy:
> ...







> hey the solo X says it can handle 5000 watts RMS, I think he should put it up against RFs 4000 watts for a challenge... :biggrin:
> thats what he is talkin bout


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 10 2007, 09:25 PM~8278885
> *hey the solo X says it can handle 5000 watts RMS, I think he should put it up against RFs 4000 watts for a challenge...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Audiobahn also says they make the best subs on the planet does that make it true? The shattering cone issue has improved but they still use the same jank ass coil


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 07:29 PM~8278939
> *Audiobahn also says they make the best subs on the planet does that make it true?  The shattering cone issue has improved but they still use the same jank ass coil
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 10 2007, 04:40 PM~8276977
> *how much money you want to lay on the line bitch... I accept paypal only
> *


u aint gotta prove shit fellow bad muthafucka. the audio heads in here know whatsup.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

get er' done yet?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 13 2007, 12:23 PM~8301820
> *get er' done yet?
> *


well i gave him half for the box that is all i had so will give him the other half wensday when i pick it up and lol i know i know i might be selling my box and sub and amp for $1250 i will find out wensday if i sell it b/c i need money to pay bills bad right now i do not want to but i got too

p.s i already had one of my friends call me and said he would give me the $1250 but i got wait till wensday till the box is done and shit


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 13 2007, 02:47 PM~8302308
> *well i gave him half for the box that is all i had so will give him the other half wensday when i pick it up and lol i know i know i might be selling my box and sub and amp for $1250  i will find out wensday if i sell it b/c i need money to pay bills bad right now i do not want to but i got too
> 
> p.s i already had one of my friends call me and said he would give me the $1250 but i got wait till wensday till the box is done and shit
> *


don't be scurd. :cheesy:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> don't be scurd. :cheesy:
> [scared about what???


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> > don't be scurd. :cheesy:
> > [scared about what???
> 
> 
> going deaf. it sucks in the end but it sure is fun getting there. :cheesy:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 14 2007, 06:23 PM~8309274
> *going deaf.  it sucks in the end but it sure is fun getting there. :cheesy:
> *


lol i love it


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

your making some cash ha lol. well good luck man i think youll enjoy it i know ill be loud . i guess i dont regret it cuz one day ill put the whole system on and they look good so ill be show lol oh well

also post some vids


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

I haven't seen one in a box and powered up yet, but when it was posted at the other shop I used to work at a few years ago, just looking at it made me say dayum. Keep us updated, on how many db's you hit.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jul 15 2007, 09:19 AM~8311748
> *I haven't seen one in a box and powered up yet, but when it was posted at the other shop I used to work at a few years ago, just looking at it made me say dayum.  Keep us updated, on how many db's you hit.
> *


well i will see wensday if i sell it or keep it i will post up if i keep it but either way i will post pic of box and shit


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

well got badd news and good news 


the badd news is i did not get the box and it all installed today. the good news is it will all be done and installed tommorrow well i am at work with a little amp rack unerback dash subwoofer amp and highs amp mounted to rack on back of seat will post pics when i get out of work tommorrow around 6pm  :biggrin: 


and too tell ya'll the truth everyone that said the box is gunna have to be biggggggggggggggg it is not you will see tommorrow :biggrin: 


we called kicker and got the specs


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 18 2007, 05:44 PM~8339585
> *well got badd news and good news
> the badd news is i did not get the box and it all installed today. the good news is it will all be done and installed tommorrow well i am at work with a little amp rack unerback dash subwoofer amp and highs amp mounted to rack on back of seat will post pics when i get out of work tommorrow around 6pm    :biggrin:
> and too tell ya'll the truth  everyone that said the box is gunna have to be biggggggggggggggg  it is not  you will see tommorrow :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

still no pics... :uh:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

THERE YOU GO AND YEAH YA'LL WERE RIGHT THIS AMP BARLEY PUSHES IT SO I AM THINKING BOUT GETTING SOMETHING A LITTLE BETTER


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

shoulda rear fired..........

that wire looks small what gauge is it?

and I told your n00b ass that amp was a piece of shit


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jul 19 2007, 05:18 PM~8347753
> *shoulda rear fired..........
> 
> that wire looks small what gauge is it?
> ...


it is only 4ga i got to upgrade sooner or later to 0ga i tought i did have 0ga but it is 4ga :angry:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 19 2007, 06:32 PM~8347873
> *it is only 4ga i got to upgrade sooner or later to 0ga i tought i did have 0ga but it is 4ga :angry:
> *


i'd run at least 1/0.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 19 2007, 05:39 PM~8347905
> *i'd run at least 1/0.
> *


well the guy that had it hooked up run it to 1 channel and the amp is 2 channel and it did not hit hardly at all so i bridged it and it hit way harder then what it did


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 19 2007, 06:43 PM~8347934
> *well the guy that had it hooked up run it to 1 channel and the amp is 2 channel  and it did not hit hardly at all so i bridged it and it hit way harder then what it did
> *



seriously do your wiring before you have a fire. :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 19 2007, 06:58 PM~8348511
> *seriously do your wiring before you have a fire. :0
> *


it will start a fire just b/c i am useing 4 ga??? how ??? and why???


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

I HEAR THIS CALLING YOUR NAME!


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Jul 19 2007, 07:13 PM~8348593
> *I HEAR THIS CALLING YOUR NAME!
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah i wish i had the money for it 

i am trying to sell the ma audio amp right now and i was thinking bout getting the ma audio 4,000 mono amp 1 channel yes or no??? or what is a badd ass amp in the $500 range????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s+Jul 19 2007, 08:13 PM~8348593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you arent going to find anything that does 4-5kw for only 500bux.....
and that MA amp is shit.....


----------



## miguel6632 (Feb 14, 2005)

make sure its bridged, its stable at 1ohm stable. that shit was loud when it was on, dont know why its not, check the wireing on that. positive to positive and negative to negative on sub and on the amp bridge it i would have back fired intead of up also.

ps. i wish i had that kind of space. i have like 3-4 cf of space after my air thank and my targa top in my trunk. lol thats without my spare tire.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Jul 19 2007, 08:03 PM~8348547
> *it will start a fire just b/c i am useing 4 ga??? how ??? and why???
> *



could if you played it loud long enough. a fire would be worst case senario. you would probably just melt some wiring.  

may just be me but that box and port look a little small for that sub.


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 12:21 AM~8350451
> *
> may just be me but that box and port look a little small for that sub.
> *


x2


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

lmao, i didnt even see the port. HAHAHAHAHAHA i didnt notice it until super dodge posted. wow, looks like we where right on both occassions(amp and box).. and that needs to be rear fired (sub and port)... im sorry but that enclosure aint optimum for that driver/vehicle, point blank.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

this is meant in fun, so don't get your feelings hurt. that sub can be installed in that car, just going to be some work. its not like putting two 12"s in the trunk and calling it a day. (and i have dual batteries now so my shit doesn't drop like in the last clip.)


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

good fucking lord.so white papi just asked for some ideas and most of the people here just talked shit.the amp he has is what he has to work with.damn it man if he had money running out his ass he would of bought some bad ass class d amp to push it.as for the box .its what kicker said to buid as the smallest box for that solox.yes a bigger box and more cubes would get bigger sound but for his car this is fine.also hes not entering spl comps..its a cruiser.as for 4 gauge wire.since the rear battery and cap are close i think for that amp and its out put 4 gauge will work for now.but yes..a bigger amp will require bigger power and ground.i really dont think that amp will pull enough to melt the 4 gauge.i see alot of people that dont have a shit load of loot to spend and either they trade to get some product or they find a deal on some used stuff.they are doing the best they can.so they need someone to help them get the most out of what they have..not to talk shit about it...i dont care what you have.if you need some info or help im here.thats what i do..thats why other shops in my area are closing down.becouse the other shops will talk shit about what you have if its not the product you carry or if its not the best product on the market.....but if you whare doing this for a living you would not talk shit......talking shit = customer getting pissed and not spending there money at your store.. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 19 2007, 10:35 PM~8350967
> *this is meant in fun, so don't get your feelings hurt.  that sub can be installed in that car, just going to be some work.  its not like putting two 12"s in the trunk and calling it a day.  (and i have dual batteries now so my shit doesn't drop like in the last clip.)
> 
> 
> *


nice videeo.fi subs are bad ass..... :biggrin:


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 10:59 AM~8352690
> *good fucking lord.so white papi just asked for some ideas and most of the people here just talked shit.the amp he has is what he has to work with.damn it man if he had money running out his ass he would of bought some bad ass class d amp to push it.as for the box .its what kicker said to buid as the smallest box for that solox.yes a bigger box and more cubes would get bigger sound but for his car this is fine.also hes not entering spl comps..its a cruiser.as for 4 gauge wire.since the rear battery and cap are close i think for that amp and its out put 4 gauge will work for now.but yes..a bigger amp will require bigger power and ground.i really dont think that amp will pull enough to melt the 4 gauge.i see alot of people that dont have a shit load of loot to spend and either they trade to get some product or they find a deal on some used stuff.they are doing the best they can.so they need someone to help them get the most out of what they have..not to talk shit about it...i dont care what you have.if you need some info or help im here.thats what i do..thats why other shops in my area are closing down.becouse the other shops will talk shit about what you have if its not the product you carry or if its not the best product on the market.....but if you whare doing this for a living you would not talk shit......talking shit = customer getting pissed and not spending there money at your store.. :biggrin:
> *



Not to get off the subject, but. When typing you should always put two spaces between the period and the begining of the next sentence. Just thought you would like to know that. It makes it a little eaisier to read. Don't you think so? :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 10:59 AM~8352690
> *good fucking lord.so white papi just asked for some ideas and most of the people here just talked shit.the amp he has is what he has to work with.damn it man if he had money = should have ran something he could afford running out his ass he would of bought some bad ass class d amp to push it.as for the box .its what kicker said to buid as the smallest box = not optimumfor that solox.yes a bigger box and more cubes would get bigger sound but for his car this is fine.also hes not entering spl comps..its a cruiser.as for 4 gauge wire.since the rear battery and cap are close i think for that amp and its out put 4 gauge will work for now. = your chancing a car firebut yes..a bigger amp will require bigger power and ground.i really dont think = thats the problem that amp will pull enough to melt the 4 gauge.i see alot of people that dont have a shit load of loot to spend and either they trade to get some product or they find a deal on some used stuff.they are doing the best they can.so they need someone to help them get the most out of what they have..not to talk shit about it...i dont care what you have.if you need some info or help im here = lol your giving a bunch of i thinks's and maybe's... catch some one shit on fire like that.thats what i do..thats why other shops in my area are closing down.becouse the other shops will talk shit about what you have if its not the product you carry or if its not the best product on the market.....but if you whare = where doing this for a living you would not talk shit......talking shit = customer getting pissed and not spending there money at your store..  exactly why you tell them what they want to hear :ugh: to get their money :biggrin:
> *


let me clear the air:

this has been LONG into the making of a problem. he was warned in multiple threads that this would happen (his system not performing how he imagined) he thought we were "hating" though :ugh:

and im sorry but if you cant afford to put gas in a hummer then DONT BUY A HUMMER!!! if he cant afford to run the system in an optimum environment the GET SOMETHING ELSE. and i dont think you understand just how wiring works. depending on the strand count, the wire actually has a rating of how much current it can carry. if an amplifier requires 0 gauge wire and you use 4 guage wire instead, you will run the chance of trying to pass a current well over the boundaries of 4guage wire (4 guage can handle up to 150a safely and 0 guage can handle 300a safely). so YES, if you use too small of a wire and try to pass a large current through it you will heat the wire up and melt the jacket.


dont come in here posting shit you dont know about.


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 10:12 AM~8353096
> *let me clear the air:
> 
> this has been LONG into the making of a problem. he was warned in multiple threads that this would happen (his system not performing how he imagined) he thought we were "hating" though :ugh:
> ...


good fucking lord.....once again..man i wasnt saying anything bad...i guess everyone knows about everything and everyone else is shit.......i aint worried though...an neither is white papi....i guess everyone has the best of everything..i guess everyone is so full of everything they know everything,,wow..ok..and everyone started with a shit load of money and never started with a small system or a big sub and a smaller amp to start..i guess none ever started out putting home speaker boxes in there trunk...and everyone had the most expensive shit out there...yea sure....as for the spelling thing..sorry...i do need more . and , ....sorry..hey im not talking shit or saying i know everything about everything..im not saying anyone is wrong..hell i never talk shit to anyone about anything they have....i see some people with knowlege rather talk shit then help someone asking a question...i guess thats there personality......and what did i post shit i dont know about?it was my opinion and never said that was ever the only way or even argue with anyone...........................anyway..i did alot of bussiness with alot of peoplehere on lay it low..i go out the way to help people ..i do alittle of everything from air bags to hydraulics to audio and video.i do what the customer wants and help them with any questions without any attitude..but that why i am in bussiness..to help people and make a living do what i like. :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 09:19 AM~8352806
> *Not to get off the subject, but.  When typing you should always put two spaces between the period and the begining of the next sentence.  Just thought you would like to know that.  It makes it a little eaisier to read.  Don't you think so? :biggrin:
> *


yes i do and thanks..i am terrible at this computer spelling and typing...


----------



## dj hearse (Jan 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 10:12 AM~8353096
> *let me clear the air:
> 
> this has been LONG into the making of a problem. he was warned in multiple threads that this would happen (his system not performing how he imagined) he thought we were "hating" though :ugh:
> ...


ohh by the way post up some pics of your shop and a list of customers who are more than satisfied with your work :biggrin:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 12:28 PM~8353208
> *good fucking lord.....once again..man i wasnt saying anything bad...i guess everyone knows about everything and everyone else is shit.......i aint worried though...an neither is white papi....i guess everyone has the best of everything..i guess everyone is so full of everything they know everything,,wow..ok..and everyone started with a shit load of money and never started with a small system or a big sub and a smaller amp to start..iguess none ever started out putting home speaker boxes in there trunk...and everyone had the most expensive shit out there...yea  sure....as for the spelling thing..sorry...i do need more . and , ....sorry..hey im not talking shit or saying i know everything about everything..im not saying anyone is wrong..hell i never talk shit to anyone about anything they have....i see some people with knowlege rather talk shit then help someone asking a question...i guess thats there personality......and what did i post shit i dont know about?it was my opinion and never said that was ever the only way or even argue with anyone...........................anyway..i did alot of bussiness with alot of peoplehere on lay it low..i go out the way to help people ..i do alittle of everything from air bags to hydraulics to audio and video.i do what the customer wants and help them with any questions without any attitude..but that why i am in bussiness..to help people and make a living do what i like. :biggrin:
> *


i guess you werent reading when he wanted two in... again, he thought we were talking shit and hatin and look now. he said himself that amp aint shit but pitbull was being "an ass" a couple pages ago when he told him that.

once again, if you cant afford to do something BIGG, proper, dont waste your money, get something you can run correctly, because at the end of the day, a MEDIUM set up that is ran and installed correctly will piss on a big setup that's half-assed. being that you've done so much of this, you should be able to vouche for ATLEAST that.


and no, i started with an enclosure made for car stereo, with a sub made for car stereo, and an amp made for car stereo... not to mention the proper size wiring for my system. and my setup costed a mere $200. but now, that and a lil more will pay for one of the amps im using.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

glad i asked people there opinions before i was gonna by his amp :ugh:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 20 2007, 12:32 PM~8353237
> *ohh by the way post up some pics of your shop and a list of customers who are more than satisfied with your work :biggrin:
> *


ask the board, i been here since 2001, started under 1ofaknd, brahma brian, ibanender, and a couple guys at Sounds of Sunrise, sunrise, fl, 33311.

tell me where im wrong in anything i've said.

i've even designed enclosures for guys ON THIS FORUM, they even posted build threads, made the enclosures, and loved them.

but just to please, this was the 2nd or third enclosure i made when i first started and maybe the 2nd install i did... and this was a nice lil time ago... i made this bitch with a sheet of MDF and a 10" jab saw... dont tell me shit about starting out rich



















i've built enough enclosures (MDF and fiberglass) and have completed enough installs to the point i feel i can give advice.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

also once he gets a solid 5000 watts rms to the sub, that box will be bye, bye. there is no way that will last with that sub doing its rated power. should be common sense when it comes to such things.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jul 20 2007, 12:43 PM~8353300
> *ask the board, i been here since 2001, started under 1ofaknd, brahma brian, ibanender, and a couple guys at Sounds of Sunrise, sunrise, fl, 33311.
> 
> tell me where im wrong in anything i've said.
> ...



clean and simple, the sign of a true professional. :biggrin:


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

thinging about selling or tradeing my solo x 18 with box post up if you interested looking for 4 12's in a box


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

Just do it right for once, then you won't have to trade your subs and amps every week.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

need to sell ASAP post up offers


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 20 2007, 01:35 AM~8350967
> *this is meant in fun, so don't get your feelings hurt.  that sub can be installed in that car, just going to be some work.  its not like putting two 12"s in the trunk and calling it a day.  (and i have dual batteries now so my shit doesn't drop like in the last clip.)
> 
> 
> *


Thanks for the props at the end homie, I'm just hoping you'll end up with a SAZ-1500d before long...


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 30 2007, 05:33 PM~8428912
> *Thanks for the props at the end homie, I'm just hoping you'll end up with a SAZ-1500d before long...
> *



i would have had one by now but i'm in the process of buying a house. :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Jul 30 2007, 07:47 PM~8429575
> *i would have had one by now but i'm in the process of buying a house. :cheesy:
> *


pm me in the near future, i may be able to help u get one sooner


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jul 30 2007, 07:34 PM~8429991
> *pm me in the near future, i may be able to help u get one sooner
> *


----------

